# Replace fan from Thermaltake contac 39



## bolosfura (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello again!

I've got a Thermaltake contac 39 CPU cooler (Thermaltake - Global - Contac 39 - CLP0597) that works just fine, but the fan is getting old and now it makes a lot of noise.

since the fan is easily detachable, I want to buy a new one to replace the noisy old fan.

should I buy a special one, or any case fan should work?
in any case, what do you recommend?

thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any case fan in the same size will do.

Stick wit Noctua, Cooler Master, Corsair, or Antec fans.


----------



## bolosfura (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks.

also, the fan need to have a 4-pin connector, right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Only if the motherboard supports a four pin header. If so, then yes.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> also, the fan need to have a 4-pin connector, right?


Adapters are easy to find.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Adapter not really necessary. Three pin plug is fully compatible with a four pin header. And most motherboards will auto detect a four pin PWM fan; the ones that don't, will instead allow the user to select PWM or voltage control. Many do both.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> Adapter not really necessary.


Depends on the board and fan.


----------



## bolosfura (Nov 15, 2012)

my motherboard is a gigabyte 990xa-ud3 

It has a 4 pin header to plug the cpu fan.

if I'm not mistaken, If I use a 3 pin fan it will run at full speed, am I right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If plugged into the CPU_FAN header, the board should auto-detect it as non-PWM and control it via voltage. Speed range will not be as wide as when controlled by PWM, but it should still vary. Minimum probably around 75% to a maximum of 90% or so.


----------

